# Our visit to Trafalgar square! Photos!



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

We went away this weekend to London, On Friday we went to see The Lion King in the west end and it was AMAZING! Something me and my sister have always wanted to see, we got tickets for Christmas. 

On Saturday we went touring and HAD to visit Trafalgar Square, I made sure I got some photos of the birds to yous-
Ignore the dates, I always forget to set it right on the camera.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Don't be fooled, blue skies with a ice cold wind!
We also watched the changing for he guards at some posh place. Even the horses are walking in time!









I fed the squirrels in one of the parks, they were taking one peanut at a time and going away to eat it, I'm very impatient so threw the nuts on the ground, the pigeons went mad!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

At least I fed them discretely! She only had a couple hundred around her  If only I had enough seed to feed that many! 









and here's me and younger sister, sam with Shrek at Madame Tussauds!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the photos, Becca. They look well fed.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics of you and your sister and Shrek and I like the pics of the pijies too, they look good.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is great to see pictures of this famous place with all the pigeons and you of course! You seemed to have a wonderful time. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. I know my wife Bev will appreciate the one of you feeding the cute squirrel when she sees it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, it looks like you had a fantastic trip. I was happy to see so many pigeons still at Trafalgar Square and the picture of the changing of the guard was great - the horses did look like they were in step and so beautiful.

You and your sister Sam are very pretty and it is nice to put a face with a name. Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your great pictures. Wish I was there with you. You and your sister are adorable, and it appears that you had alot of fun.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful pictures.
Yes, you and your sister are adorable.Shrek on the other hand...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Becca,

Thank you for sharing your pictures. You and your sister are lovely young women. I loved the pictures of the square as I have never seen it. And the horses are gorgeous! Glad you had such a fun trip.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What fun pictures. You look like you had a great time! I love seeing pictures of feral pigeons, especially such well-taken ones. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Great Pictures how Cool the Little squirrels Let You Eat out Of Your hand. What very Pretty Pigeons They Are. Looks Like You had A great Time And Thanks For Sharing the Pictures


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICS, Becca! Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to post!

The pigeons look great, so I know they don't seem to be starving!

Sounds like such a wonderful time for you both!

Love the squirrel picture too. They are sooo funny when they take off with their "prize!"

Love and Hugs 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing. I appreciate you taking pics of some of the Trafalgar Square pigeons and I enjoyed your pictures tremendously. I would like to sit right in the middle of a whole big flock and enjoy their company.

It looks like you and your sister had a wonderful time. Your pictures are priceless!


----------

